# JSP - Prefuse



## fatality (7. Jun 2009)

hi erstmal

also wie der name schon sagt geht es um JSP und Prefuse. Ich habe mir prefuse (software zur darstelleung von benutzerbeziehungen-graphen) runtergeladen , und alles funktioniert (offline) wunderbar, nur möchte ich das jetzt aber mit meiner JSP kombiniern.ich möchte nämlich dass ein benutzer die möglichkeit hat durch das drücken eines buttons den graphen aufzurufen , nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.ich habe die prefuse packages in das projekt geladen , aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es online starten kann 

währe sehr dankbar um anregungen


----------



## gex (8. Jun 2009)

Hi

Das Display Objekt bietet dir ja gemäss JavaDoc die Möglichkeit das Bild zu speichern
Display (prefuse API Documentation))

Wenn du den Graph on-the-fly generieren und anzeigen willst, machst du dir am einfachsten ein Servlet
und beziehst dort von der Response den Outputstream und übergibtst diesen eben zur Generierung an das Display Objekt...

nützt das schon was?


----------



## fatality (8. Jun 2009)

naja bin eher neu mit java , wäre nett wenn du es etwas näher beschreiben könntest,also mit JSP kenn ich mich mehr oder weniger aus , aber servlets habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht benutzt, und wo wir schon dabei sind , kann man eigentlich alles sowohl mit JSP als auch mit servlets darstellen , oder gibt es sachen die nur mit einem gehen

und wenn du mit bild ein statisches bild meinst , das nützt mir nicht , denn wenn ich etwas mit prefuse generiere bewegt es sich(habs elegant beschrieben :applaus , also am besten wäre es ein neues fenster zu generieren(so geschieht es auch im offline modus) wo dann der graph angezeigt wird


----------



## gex (8. Jun 2009)

ah ok - hab nur kurz auf prefuse gesehen und gedacht, na das sind ja einfach statische generierte bilder 

wenn du es dynamisch im web anzeigen willst, dann gibts das wohl nur als applet:
prefuse | gallery > graphview demo
http://prefuse.org/gallery/graphview/GraphView.java

einbinden dann so:
Using Applet in JSP

nebenbei: jsp sind zur laufzeit servlets... (jsp werden zuerst in der translation unit in java code umgewandelt und anschliessend kompiliert) -> theoretisch kannst du alles was mit jsp geht irgendwie mit servlets machen. JSP sind einfache eine Abstraktionsschicht höher und für die View gedacht.


----------

